# Gaggia Classic Boiler (NSFW)



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello everyone

So I bought a Gaggia Classic (new to this whole espresso thing) and that's how the boiler looks like (before and after cleaning).

Not sure how it's even possible to get that bad, any opinions?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I suspect some nasty water was put in it, and it was left for a while.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

I honestly can't tell which are the after cleaning photos. Did you forget to post them?


----------



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

ArisP said:


> I honestly can't tell which are the after cleaning photos. Did you forget to post them?


 It's oxidation, how do you clean that?


----------



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

allikat said:


> I suspect some nasty water was put in it, and it was left for a while.


 My best guess is that they put in some very aggressive descaler and just left it for days / weeks?

The bottom is completely oxidated, the top has actual holes in it...


----------



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

So I guess my question is where do I go from here? How much of an issue is the oxidation / corrosion?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say there is a hole in it, are you referring to the top of the boiler ? Other than the pit mark the boiler does not look too bad.

Ref the brew head , remove the solenoid valve and the OPV and set aside. Remove the group seal (if still in place) and immerse the complete brew head in D-scaler to clean it up.

Rinse well afterwards then show us some more photos to get a better Idea of condition. top and bottom view.


----------



## DWP (Dec 2, 2019)

Do not fear, my boiler won't boil, so have bought a reconditioned boiler, In prepeation I took mine apart, so much lime scale....


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

That's not limescale, that's the white cliffs of Dover! Holy cow!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

God all mighty


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks like someone used for fudge making. Oh heck..


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

Horrific.


----------



## jschenk (Feb 11, 2020)

That's a lot of lime scale, but I envy the shiny metal that is below that on the bottom part.


----------

